# New babies are born!!



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Last Wednesday our nubian doe Liberty gave birth to triplets! Pics are below

Now our Nubian/lamancha mix is in labor and she is huge! Can't wait to see how many babies she has in there! Here's a pic of her now, hopefully pics of her babies soon to follow!
































Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Cute! Good luck with the new mama!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Twins again! One of each! If I keep guessing twins, eventually I have to be right, right? :lol: Good luck!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

So cute, congratulations


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Twins again! One of each! If I keep guessing twins, eventually I have to be right, right? :lol: Good luck!!


Guess it for mine. That's all we seem to be having.

Very cute! What are the sexes? Good luck on you next delivery.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Liberty had 2 boys and a girl. Poor Scamper is so miserable!!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww. She looks so close. I'm guessing trips. Two girls and a boy. Go Scamper!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

thinking pink


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Good luck with scamper!! She does look tired of it already


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok so far two Boys but there are more in there!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

what gorgeous babies


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I give up! :lol: Congrats! Wish they were does for you though!


----------



## amanda2017 (Feb 16, 2015)

Any more? I'm guessing one more, a girl!


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Well finally had to go in and find the last one, he was backwards with his legs folded up! Another boy this one has funny ears like his mom! Lol








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Here is a pic with all 3








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That sucks! Glad you got him out ok! Geez, quints, trips, and trips... 3x the liar I am :lol: Sorry they weren't does


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Congrats! they are so cute


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

I know especially bummed the colorful guy isn't a doe it's funny though the first born weighed 6lb 12oz, second weighed 7lb 12oz, third weighed 8lb 12oz!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

And yes this year so far we have had Quints and 3 sets of triplets and one set of twins, from 2 separate bucks. Have 3 first timers due about 5 weeks from now for a different buckling we have, not expecting so many babies from them, but hoping for some more girls!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

